# M3 mods and builds



## lumafist (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi all...!

I want to see your M3 builds and mods of different variations.....
I`m thinking about getting one of these and doing a stubby version and need some inspiration....:thumbsup:

Thanks...!





If this is in the wrong section I`m real sorry...
Thinking I want to see collections but also mods...


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 13, 2008)

Give me about 4 weeks, then I've got somethin for ya :naughty:


----------



## lumafist (Oct 13, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> Give me about 4 weeks, then I've got somethin for ya :naughty:


 

4 weeks you say?

Sounds like M180 or the likes.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 14, 2008)

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=208100


----------



## lumafist (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks...!
Inspiring is the word here.....:thumbsup:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 14, 2008)

Heres one I did a while back..

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196461


----------



## lumafist (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks...!

This looks better and better .....


----------



## tx101 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey, Lumafist .... is your gonna go for something like DaFabricata, grab one of Fivemegas 2 x 18650 bodies. They are on sale in BST.
While your at it maybe grab his D26 socket and reflector set up with a FM1794 as well.
Im thinking about going for that set up but I'll let you try it out first. Then you can tell me how good it is 


EDIT .... like the new avatar, looks like something Bruce Lee would have on his T-shirt


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is build.

It uses a Old school KL2,but it is the same size and look as the M3 head.
The mod of the KL2 was done by Mike Jordan,who machined the head internals and cut down a McR38 to fit inside.
Emitter of choice was the SSC U2,not sure about the Bin.But it is warm tinted.

The light has a 3 Level Converter with Low,Med,High.
It can use the original battery configurations.
Currently it is mounted on a M2 body and use a SW02 in the butt :



















Sorry about the crappy photos..



Benny


----------



## tx101 (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice Benny :twothumbs

Lumafist .... it you want a SW02, blitzlicht65 has one for sale in the Marketplace for a very good price, hurry.


----------



## lumafist (Oct 14, 2008)

tx101 said:


> Hey, Lumafist .... is your gonna go for something like DaFabricata, grab one of Fivemegas 2 x 18650 bodies. They are on sale in BST.
> While your at it maybe grab his D26 socket and reflector set up with a FM1794 as well.
> Im thinking about going for that set up but I'll let you try it out first. Then you can tell me how good it is
> 
> ...


 
Well, I feel a "one-cell urge".....
not a fan of big things...
And it will probably be a LED in there...
Or a few...


OT: My new avatar is the closest I can get to "lumafist".....:mecry:
I`m not to good at drawing stuff.....


----------



## lumafist (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Benny...!

The KL2 is up there with the M3 in my world and I could just as easily get one of those and mod that...!
Very nice...!

@TX

I saw that and I`m just waiting for paycheck to get it...
If it`s not gone by then...
But it`s certainly the tailcap of my choice......


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 15, 2008)

What are you looking for in the M3 build?
Here is a KL2 I made a while back..

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2385066#post2385066


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 15, 2008)

WOW that is just what I NEED.

Wish I could just send you an M3 head! Minus the CF, Cree for the reflectored LED.

I'd sell off more stuff to afford it!


----------



## lumafist (Oct 15, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> What are you looking for in the M3 build?
> Here is a KL2 I made a while back..
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2385066#post2385066


 

Very good build there...!!

To advanced for me to build though.....:tinfoil:


I`m looking for something chunky (one-cell) and bright as they come...
I`ve been eyballing KL2`s and L5`s aswell to mod....


Thanks for posting this boys...!


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi:wave:,

here are also two nice M3-mods done by *Milky*:

*1.)* KL2/M3 with 3x SSC P4 (works with 2x CR123 or 1x 17670) - ~325 lumens

*2.)* M3T with 8x SSC P4 (works with 3x CR123 or 2x 17500) - ~848 lumens:devil:
























:wave:


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Oct 15, 2008)

forgot the important things:

Both lights have an Acorn driver with four levels.



:wave:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 15, 2008)

blitzlicht65 said:


> *2.)* M3T with 8x SSC P4 (works with 3x CR123 or 2x 17500) - ~848 lumens:devil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would *LOVE* to see beamshots from the 8xSSC one!


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry for the bad pics:sick2:

KL2 on high:





M3T on high:


----------



## lumafist (Oct 15, 2008)

That KL2 looks real nice....!

What tube`s are there that eats 18650 not SF...?

I need a phat one for this....


----------



## tx101 (Oct 16, 2008)

Fivemega has 2 x 18650 tubes on sale in the BST section
Grab them quick, there on sale for 30% off


----------



## lumafist (Oct 16, 2008)

tx101 said:


> Fivemega has 2 x 18650 tubes on sale in the BST section
> Grab them quick, there on sale for 30% off


 

Thanks my friend....!!

_But I am a "one-cell-guy"......_


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 16, 2008)

Not mine, but formerly ttran97's, the Milky "Transgressor", taken from this thread.


----------



## tx101 (Oct 16, 2008)

Didnt the Transgressor get recycled into Coke cans ???


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 16, 2008)

tx101 said:


> Didnt the Transgressor get recycled into Coke cans ???


 I had read that originally, but I think actually HebrewHammer bought it for ~$700.


----------



## lumafist (Oct 16, 2008)

IIRC Tung put it up and the recyclingmachine never saw this one.....


Where is TT BTW...?


----------



## Ganp (Oct 17, 2008)

Working from the other end  here is a body and tail to take 1 x AW C battery.

Before finishing ....







And after ....







Colin.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice, I likey!


----------



## lumafist (Oct 17, 2008)

Ganp said:


> Working from the other end  here is a body and tail to take 1 x AW C battery.
> 
> 
> 
> Colin.


 


OH...............

That is the one.....!!!!!

Are these available in near future....??

Have you got any prices for these....?



Whats in it Colin....?





Jeez..!
That is just awesome......!


----------



## Ganp (Oct 17, 2008)

That was a special for fellow CPF'r high-side, who was making his own LE. I don't know what finally went in it.

Colin.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Now thats a M3 mod!!!

Breathtaking.



Best Regards,
Benny


----------



## lumafist (Oct 22, 2008)

I saw one on Mac`s homepage/picturehost site that blew my mind...
i don`t want to copy/link to his pics but I know that someone here owns it.....


Who..........?!


----------



## lumafist (Nov 10, 2008)

OK, boys...!


I have decided that it`ll be a KL2 witha one-cell body of some kind..
Prefer a round body and have realy taken a shine to SWO2 and decided on that as my TC on the build...

Maybe a 6Z that I have laying around in the middle...
_ or not..._
(just realized I want "uni-colour"....)


Feed me more pics if you got them.....


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 11, 2008)

This is slightly off topic yet related since it has to do with the M3 body. I got a new pair of 17500 AW cells from light hound. I got them to fire up my L6 porcupine. At first nothing happened. I stretched the center spring and it sort of works. 

Im having issues with the tail cap. The SW02 doesnt want to work with the 17500. But my Z48 works. I tried a SW01, std Z41, and my Z58 and still nothing.

I tried swapping heads and bodies with my M3 body and std KL6 head and same results. Only the Z48 will fire up my M3/L6 PK w/ KL6 on 17500. am I missing something it is driving me crazy!!!!


----------



## lumafist (Nov 11, 2008)

It sure sounds annoying.....!!

I would try wiring it up with some magnets to see...
Just the TC and head that is...


Nothing is OT in my world....


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks. but what do you mean wire it up with magnets? Do you mean hook up the light with out the body?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 11, 2008)

OK A D36 incan or led module will fit into an M3 head and there is a Lumensfactory D36 LED that can run on 1 li-ion cell as well as a Wolf-Eyes one.

That 1 C cell body Ganp made might have to have some friends produced!


----------



## lumafist (Nov 11, 2008)

Solscud007 said:


> Thanks. but what do you mean wire it up with magnets? Do you mean hook up the light with out the body?


 

Yes...


----------



## lumafist (Nov 11, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> OK A D36 incan or led module will fit into an M3 head and there is a Lumensfactory D36 LED that can run on 1 li-ion cell as well as a Wolf-Eyes one.
> 
> That 1 C cell body Gnap made might have to have some friends produced!


 

OK, you`re saying B/S/T WTB.....?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm saying that it would be nice if he could make a couple hundred of them and have a regular sales thread for them.

You would like one too wouldn't you? Well depending on price of course!

That HA match with the Surefire was great and I look at that pic above regularly.


----------



## lumafist (Nov 11, 2008)

Now I get it...



Yes, I would pay good money on a body of that caliber and shape....!
Those looks are so gaddam sexy.....!!

I`m certain others will chime in,,

I know TX101 wants one......!!


----------



## lumafist (Nov 11, 2008)

I think this post reflects my interest........




lumafist said:


> OH...............
> 
> That is the one.....!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 17, 2008)

My new Milky MX813


----------



## Ganp (Nov 18, 2008)

lumafist, and others who have expressed an interest in the 1 x C cell body in post 27 - Guys I am sorry. Much as I would love to sell you some of these, I am afraid that I will not be able to operate any machinery for quite a while.

Due to an MTB accident at the end of October, I am only mobile on crutches while my, now bolted together, hip joint mends.

While a couple of items made prior to the accident may find their way into BST, there will be nothing new until I am able to get back to the machine shop. I have no idea when that will be, except to say that it will be at the earliest opportunity.


Colin.


----------



## lumafist (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Colin....!

I used to compete in MTB X-country and hurt my back (spine) a very long time ago so I can definently feel you`r pain...


I hope you have a speedy recovery so you can start shakin that hip soon again.....:naughty:


----------



## donn_ (Nov 18, 2008)

Dunno how I missed this thread, but I've got a couple which qualify:






On the left, Project-M, X865.4. A KL2 with 6x white Rebels surrounding 1x red Rebel. The red LED is at constant current of 333mA, while the white LEDs are on 4 levels of current through an Acorn. The result is what Milky calls Variable Color Enhancement.

On the right, a Project-M, X779. 3x Cree R2s in McR16-XR reflectors.

Both lights are sporting bead-blasted Ti bezel rings.






On top, the X779 is on a Leef 2x18650 tube, with an SW01 'Baker's Cap' tail.

Below it, the X865.4 is on the same tube, with an RPM tail.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Nov 18, 2008)

donn_ said:


> Dunno how I missed this thread


Is it possibly because you've been a _*buying ninja*_ lately :touche:, swiping up all the good deals? 


donn_ said:


> On top, the X779 is on a Leef 2x18650 tube, with an SW01 'Baker's Cap' tail.


The SW01 'slim' looks awesome on that light, almost as if they were made for each other. :twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 18, 2008)

Wish I could see some more ninja buying action......................


----------



## lumafist (Nov 18, 2008)

@Donn

nice ones...!

LEGO....?




:naughty:


----------



## donn_ (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's a link to an easy DIY for your M3.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/213762

Add a 250 lumen Cree R2 with a D36 reflector to your M3.


----------



## lumafist (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice work Donn....!

Thanks...!


Anybody got a one-cell build....?
Short and chunky...?


----------



## donn_ (Nov 23, 2008)

You mean like this?


----------



## lumafist (Nov 23, 2008)

A tad too short........?

A 6Z and SWO01...?


----------



## donn_ (Nov 23, 2008)

The color match is off...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## donn_ (Nov 23, 2008)

There ya go. That snazzy 3P-OD.


----------



## lumafist (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Donn...!

Very nice seeing different pics to see what seems to functin the best...
A fattier LEEF would certainly fit better IMHO...


----------



## brighterisbetter (Nov 23, 2008)

lumafist said:


> A fattier LEEF would certainly fit better IMHO...


You mean like the 'Destroyer' here?


----------



## lumafist (Nov 23, 2008)

Exactly.....

And nasty lumens OTF.........:devil:


----------



## donn_ (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree. I think the 1x18650 Leef tubes are among the best looking out there.


----------



## Brizzler (Nov 26, 2008)

My newly acquired Leef C2M adaptor allows this combination, soon to be running an MN10/MN11/EO-M3 on 2 x IMR16340 :devil: 








And a pic of my awesome Milky KL2  (not a new picture)


----------



## lumafist (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice lights Donn and Nick....!!


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 1, 2009)

My new favorite thread. I've been wanting a M3 for a long time but wanted a LED in it. I think I might have to do the ol' D36 thing....With an MC2S 60 ohm two stage tail cap it would be PERFECT!


----------



## lumafist (Jan 2, 2009)

The bottom one in Donn`s picture is sooo nice....


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 2, 2009)

I do like the M3 head on a C2 via leef adapter....Hmmm.... its just that the leef adapter doesn't really match the HA on the Surefires' though...


----------



## BSBG (Jan 3, 2009)

This is my latest M3 variant: Leef 2x18500 C-C, M2 head, P91, AW 3 level soft starter in a Z41:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 13, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> Give me about 4 weeks, then I've got somethin for ya :naughty:


Ok, ok a bit longer than 4 weeks, but she has finally arrived.


milkyspit said:


> *[SIZE=+1]T2[/SIZE]*
> 
> Just put the finishing touches on the T2, otherwise known as the X689.4-M3. It's, er, somewhat different from the norm. Here's a little eye candy of the business end...
> 
> ...


More pics to follow once light arrives at homebase.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 14, 2009)

DAMN!!!!:twothumbs

Thats just EVIL!!!:devil:
I'm diggin the red light up eyes!...very cool!:naughty:

Definately something out of the norm.

MORE PICS PLEASE!!


----------



## lumafist (Jan 16, 2009)

donn_ said:


> I agree. I think the 1x18650 Leef tubes are among the best looking out there.


 

Bottom one is a winner....!!

How much would that set me back Donn...?


----------



## donn_ (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Axel...it doesn't really exist. I just slapped the parts together for the photo.

Rough estimate, from the tail:

SW01 Fatty...$100+
Leef 1x18650...$50+
Leef C2M...$50+
Z46 bezel...$53
RPM Ti bezel ring...$75

So..you're at ~$330 for the host.


----------



## lumafist (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty good pricing for a "nuke".....

Muchos gracias Donn...!


----------



## tx101 (Jan 16, 2009)

Heres an idea for you Lumafist

Fivemega 1C body
C2M adapter
M3 head

Unfortunately I only have the body so I cant show you any photos
Maybe Donn, who has the worlds largest SF lego set can accommodate  :thumbsup:


----------



## lumafist (Jan 16, 2009)

tx101 said:


> Heres an idea for you Lumafist
> 
> Fivemega 1C body
> C2M adapter
> ...


 

Yea, somebody took all the 1C`s though.........
I missed that sale in other words....


C`mon Donn!
Posting time again....:nana:


----------



## donn_ (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't buy any of them, because I have a full complement of BigLeef AW C tubes and adapters.

If you put together the combo tx101 suggests, you'll have a black tube, a bronzy OD C2M adapter and a green/gray head. I don't go for that look. I'll tolerate (barely) different shades of green or black, but I don't like them mixed.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 16, 2009)

tx101 said:


> Donn, who has the worlds largest SF lego set


----------



## lumafist (Jan 16, 2009)

donn_ said:


> I didn't buy any of them, because I have a full complement of BigLeef AW C tubes and adapters.
> 
> If you put together the combo tx101 suggests, you'll have a black tube, a bronzy OD C2M adapter and a green/gray head. I don't go for that look. I'll tolerate (barely) different shades of green or black, but I don't like them mixed.


 
Very true...!
This is strictly for work and no pleasure though....:tinfoil:
I`m now looking at the BigLeef-system....


----------



## donn_ (Jan 16, 2009)

The BigLeef system is wonderfully flexible stuff. You can run AW Cs, 26650 A123 or Emoli cells, and regular C cells, and string together however many segments you need.

Here are a few of mine:









































Unfortunately, it appears there are no more tail caps in stock at The Hound.


----------



## lumafist (Jan 16, 2009)

I see you posted a picture but I`m not able to see them from my work-comp. unfortunently.....

But thanks...!


----------



## tx101 (Jan 16, 2009)

Lumafist ... forget about M3 builds, you need a bigger reflector
go for a M6 or the New TLS Turbo Head

@Donn .... you got all the best toys, RESPECT :thumbsup:


----------



## lumafist (Jan 16, 2009)

tx101 said:


> Lumafist ... forget about M3 builds, you need a bigger reflector
> go for a M6 or the New TLS Turbo Head
> 
> @Donn .... you got all the best toys, RESPECT :thumbsup:


 
Way too big TX...:huh:
I like them small and am just exploring the bigger ones....:kiss:

And Donn HAS got all the bestest toys....


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 18, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> MORE PICS PLEASE!!


Here ya go: (all pics provided courtesy of MSaxatilus) :devil:


----------



## FrogmanM (Jan 19, 2009)

That thing is wicked BIB!:devil:

Mayo


----------



## lumafist (Jan 20, 2009)

Donn....!

Those pics are wicked...!

Is it possible to run the BIG-Leefs with a M#G head in a 1-cell config....?



That would be amasing sporting a rear clicker and lets say a P7 M#G head......:devil:

@TX

I know you have some wickedness to post here aswell.....:wave:


Pleeease.........!


----------



## donn_ (Jan 20, 2009)

Axel..the first and third pics are of an FM 3" Mag head, with a P7. In the first pic, it's running on a single 26650 A123 cell, and in the second pic on a single AW C cell.


----------



## lumafist (Jan 20, 2009)

I see that now Donn....

Thanks..!
_BTW, I`m off to the PO right now...:twothumbs_
_Let you know what I think when I get back..._


_I`m going to ask a MOD to change the headline on this thread allso..._
_I`ts obviously taken a turn for the BIGGER heads available...._


----------



## Patriot (Jan 22, 2009)

Ganp said:


> Working from the other end  here is a body and tail to take 1 x AW C battery.
> 
> Before finishing ....
> 
> ...





One of the neatest mods M3 mods I've seen in a long time! :twothumbs


----------



## lumafist (Jan 22, 2009)

Patriot36 said:


> One of the neatest mods M3 mods I've seen in a long time! :twothumbs


 
I couldn`t agree more....!
That is one sick puppy......!!!

I`d pay.....


----------



## lumafist (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Donn..!

is there any possibility that you could take an "in-hand" picture with a 
m%g-head and also with the KT-head sporting a 1C....??

Please.........
Pretty please.......

i feel like PITA but you have THE collection...!
AND I know you like me.....


I`m seriously getting an itch to try the BIG heads out...
That is one huge step for me being an E-series guy....oo:

*Above all, I realy do apreciate all the help and pictures in this thread...:grouphug:*


*EDIT: this was meant to be a PM and besides me forgetting that Donn doesn`t do them anymore poke I just pressed a button...*
*Well, I guess thats what you get after a 15 hour shift....*
*I`ll go sleep now...*


----------



## lumafist (Jan 23, 2009)

Pleeeease..............


----------



## donn_ (Jan 23, 2009)

lumafist said:


> i feel like PITA but **



You should!


----------



## lumafist (Jan 23, 2009)

oo:


Gaddam.....................!




Thanks...!
You are a pearl...!


----------



## tx101 (Jan 24, 2009)

Finally Lumafist, you have seen the error of your ways and seen the
superiority of a nice BIG Mag head .....


----------



## lumafist (Jan 24, 2009)

tx101 said:


> Finally Lumafist, you have seen the error of your ways and seen the
> superiority of a nice BIG Mag head .....


 

I want BEAMSHOTS...........:welcome:

On a serious note: is the beam realy that superior........???


----------



## lumafist (Jan 29, 2009)

donn_ said:


> You should!


 

*Donn, how does THAT beam compare to something somewhat *
*smaller......*


*I`d say I love you bit I`ve done once tonight allready.....:nana:*


----------



## donn_ (Jan 29, 2009)

It depends on the lamp/LED you use, but, in general, it's a thrower. It has tight focus and with the right light source can be a real pencil beam.


----------



## lumafist (Jan 29, 2009)

donn_ said:


> It depends on the lamp/LED you use, but, in general, it's a thrower. It has tight focus and with the right light source can be a real pencil beam.


 
Thanks! (again!)


So any of these in basic are throwers and have no "floof"...?


----------



## donn_ (Jan 29, 2009)

They have some "floof," but not a lot. They're made to focus the beam tightly.


----------



## lumafist (Jan 29, 2009)

donn_ said:


> They have some "floof," but not a lot. They're made to focus the beam tightly.


 
Oh crap.

I`m not solber anymore....
I meant "flood"...




Anyhow, it would mean this is an awesome thrower...... Yes?



Cool!


I want one of those....!


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 13, 2009)

Surefire M3 with RPM ti-bezel, Nailbender SSC P7 drop-in, very rare 18650 Leef C to M body (its grooved baby) and clicky tailcap...






Thanks to donn_


----------



## Meganoggin (Oct 13, 2009)

That is really nice looking Toby


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 13, 2009)

Many thx....


----------



## greenpea76 (Oct 13, 2009)

Not quite a twin Toby Pra.....
The *** is different :ironic:


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks also very sexy...is that also a Clicky-Tailcap?


----------



## greenpea76 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes it is! Thanks Toby Pra.
Its a Z48 from Surefire. Comes in black also (Z49)


----------

